# Ищу ноты Астора Пьяццоллы и Ришара Гальяно



## bykov.acco (7 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
Ищу ноты произведений Астора Пьяццоллы (желательно для баяна соло), а именно:
1. Escualo
2. Street Tango
3. Adios nonino
4.Chiquilin de Bachin
5. Buenos Aires Hora Cero
6. Ave Maria

А также три прелюдии для фортепиано:
1. Leija's game
2. Flora's game
3.Sunny's game

Также ищу ноты произведений Ришара Гальяно (желательно для баяна соло), а именно:
1. Р. Гальяно. Tango pour Claude
2. Р. Гальяно. New York Tango.
3. Р. Гальяно. Bebe

Буду очень благодарен за любую помощь!


----------



## Demoners (7 Фев 2018)

Могу снять любое произведение по видео или аудио


----------



## Александр96 (7 Фев 2018)

Есть вот такие вот ноты Гальяно


----------



## Александр96 (7 Фев 2018)

Гальяно


----------



## Александр96 (7 Фев 2018)

И вот такие вот нотки Пьяццоллы


----------



## bykov.acco (8 Фев 2018)

Александр96 писал:


> И вот такие вот нотки Пьяццоллы


ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!


----------



## bykov.acco (8 Фев 2018)

*Demoners*, не нужно. Спасибо!


----------



## Александр96 (8 Фев 2018)

bykov.acco писал:


> ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!


Не за что


----------



## AKKO MEN (9 Фев 2018)

Пьяццолла Street Tango


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Фев 2018)

bykov.acco () писал:Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
Ищу ноты произведений Астора Пьяццоллы (желательно для баяна соло), а именно:
1. Escualo
2. Street Tango
3. Adios nonino
4.Chiquilin de Bachin
5. и так далее по списку...

Буду очень благодарен за любую помощь!                                                                      Ivan,здравствуйте!Перейдя по ссылке:         http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-3215.html  в сообщениях№7 и №8 от4-02-2015  есть моя( 522скачивания, ознаком.вариант Анжелиса) и  bayanmir(cсылка на  818сайт - упрощен.вариант искомого) публикация произведения* **Chiquilin de Bachin* и *A. Piazzolla * у меня в разделе *редких нот* много качественных публикаций.С уважением  - Kosthenko


----------



## bykov.acco (13 Фев 2018)

AKKO MEN, Спасибо!


----------



## bykov.acco (13 Фев 2018)

Kosthenko писал:


> bykov.acco () писал:Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
> Ищу ноты произведений Астора Пьяццоллы (желательно для баяна соло), а именно:
> 1. Escualo
> 2. Street Tango
> ...


Спасибо! буду пользоваться вашим сайтом.


----------

